# where are the kill stories!!!!!!!!!



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

i know you have some, so lets hear them guys!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

:tsk: 

:thumbdwn:


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh boy, that's not bimmerfest, that's "that other" forum :tsk:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Here it is...*

*This thread is KILLED!

Now that's a story.:rofl:
*


----------



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

awww you guy are some cold mutha's.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Sorry, but I truly hate kill sections. They attract the worst kind of posts and always seem to start fights and name calling, even worse than polysci. Beside, I'd say the majority of posters here are against street racing, which is all kill sections are really about.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Streets are for driving, tracks are for racing.....once you figure that out, come back and rethink your question.


----------



## Mister Chow (Jan 1, 2006)

*Here's a kill story for you...*

story


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Sorry, but I truly hate kill sections. They attract the worst kind of posts and always seem to start fights and name calling, even worse than polysci. Beside, I'd say the majority of posters here are against street racing, which is all kill sections are really about.


+1


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

So the other night at sushi, the missus and I meet a cute 19 year old from SDSU. Well after some sake she agrees to go home with us. Loosened up with a ruffy we strap this nubile co-ed to the stainless steel table in our custom basement and I get the bonesaw ready....

Oh wait, wrong kind of "kill section." Oops...


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I enjoy kill stories but how many similarly-priced cars are slower than BMW's? Do you expect to hear about a $42K+ 335i driver talking about how he a beat a $22K Mazda 3 or how he beat a more-equally priced Corvette that wasn't even trying?

I think the reason we don't have a big kill section is not so much about the drivers but more about the cars. I find BMW's to be very balanced sport-luxury vehicles but not necessarily fastest-on-road.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Penforhire said:


> I enjoy kill stories but how many similarly-priced cars are slower than BMW's? Do you expect to hear about a $42K+ 335i driver talking about how he a beat a $22K Mazda 3 or how he beat a more-equally priced Corvette that wasn't even trying?
> 
> I think the reason we don't have a big kill section is not so much about the drivers but more about the cars. I find BMW's to be very balanced sport-luxury vehicles but not necessarily fastest-on-road.


Actually, in it's class the 335i is decidedly the market leader. The notoriously conservative Edmunds.com just got a 4.8 zero to sixty and 13.3/106 mph quarter mile from an automatic 335i.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

My post didn't refer so much to class as expense. In the class of $45K-ish vehicles? The C5 Z06 will eat its lunch. In the class of $45K-ish sport sedans? It should be marginally faster than the IS350.

But do you disagree with my basic premise? BMW's as a brand do not represent the fastest vehicles at their price points. I chose a BMW but I did so knowing full well it is not the fastest car I could buy. So kill stories are not as appropriate, based solely on the vehicles.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Like bg.com, I'd post mine, but there's no statute of limitations. :rofl:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Penforhire said:


> My post didn't refer so much to class as expense. In the class of $45K-ish vehicles?


That's a class?



> In the class of $45K-ish sport sedans? It should be marginally faster than the IS350.


 Having driven that lackluster POS IS350 with its cruddy automatic and sloppy handling, there's really no comparison.

IS350 numbers:
0-60 in 6.1 seconds, 1/4 mile in 14.23 and about 99.8 mph, slalom 64 mph
(http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FullTests/articleId=106607/pageId=64972)

The 335i numbers:
0-60 in 4.8 seconds, 1/4 mile in 13.3 at 105.9, slalom, 68 mph
http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FullTests/articleId=117669/pageId=105658

Those aren't marginal numbers and that's from a very conservative publication.
The 335's engine is gonna find its way into everything eventually and then the 5 will be a monster too, as will the X3/5, Z4, etc.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

When you say your car is fast and "beat" some other car doesn't that need a frame of reference? Top fuel dragsters rule all, right? Is price not the best frame of reference?

The IS350 is low 5's as a real comparison, not 6's. I guess they're not only conservative but sometimes crappy drivers. Should compare as low 5's to the 335i's high 4's, with an auto tranny that my grandma can race well with. The IS350 is slightly faster than the Honda S2000, which is high 5's 0-60 (Honda even advertised < 6 sec in early years) and high 13's in the 1/4.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Penforhire said:


> Top fuel dragsters rule all, right? Is price not the best frame of reference?.


Actually, I remember seeing a rocket car at Gartlis museum in Florida that ran a low 4 sec 1/4 mile at ~350mph.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Actually, I remember seeing a rocket car at Gartlis museum in Florida that ran a low 4 sec 1/4 mile at ~350mph.


Ooooooooo...I saw one of those run once, it was way cool. And loud?

If you were behind it with a steak, you would have had it well done...Come to think of it, *you* would have been well done.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Tony Schumacher may get there yet. I saw his first 4.4x top fuel run. Must pull serious G-force!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Penforhire said:


> When you say your car is fast and "beat" some other car doesn't that need a frame of reference? Top fuel dragsters rule all, right? Is price not the best frame of reference?
> 
> The IS350 is low 5's as a real comparison, not 6's. I guess they're not only conservative but sometimes crappy drivers. Should compare as low 5's to the 335i's high 4's, with an auto tranny that my grandma can race well with. The IS350 is slightly faster than the Honda S2000, which is high 5's 0-60 (Honda even advertised < 6 sec in early years) and high 13's in the 1/4.


I don't think price is the best frame. Class yes, price no. A G35 is supposed to duel a 335i but the price gap between the two can be massive (32k v. 53-54k).


----------

